# Crazy catfish!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Saw this on another board. Catfish will try to eat anything!










Full thread with a happy ending..

http://forum.aquamojo.com/index.php?showtopic=11253


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's a big damn fish.

once i had a huge lake trout hit my bobber and i managed to get him all the way into the boat. he had two, count 'em, two, trolling lines with about two feet worth of lure hanging off him and a jig caught in his mouth. we let him go. figured he earned it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha i love catfish <3 I had a dream about them last night funny enough LOL


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh my God !


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25481891/

sounds familar


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pretty funny... glad it had a happy ending


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

that cat would have fed a family for a month.....


----------

